# A Sample of My Digital Work



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

A sample of an "Oil Smudge" I did digitally of my grandson (And best friend). 










David


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Pretty adorable kiddo if you ask me! Nice work!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

What a cutie he is. Great picture.

I don't even know how you do a digital drawing. I guess you have a program like paint (probably more sophisticated than that) and draw it with your mouse????????


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Something like that Terry. Most of the programs are much more complex than Paint. Think more like Photoshop (Which I use at times on my tablet). And while you can use a mouse.. many artists use a digital tablet.. where you draw with a pen on the tablet.. much like you would with a pencil and paper


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh that's cool. I've really fallen behind on technology. I'm just now learning to use my smart phone.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Actually.. if you would like to get your feet wet Artrage has an App for the phone! You can get it in either Android or IOS.. so doesn't matter which phone you have.. the cost is very nominal.. I think $4.95 or so (What I paid for the Android Version).

D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

My phone is an Android but I'm sure I would wind up blind if I tried to create a picture on it. My eyes get strained just playing Candy Crush. 

I'm really loving painting and like the low tech of it all. I think I'll wait till I get bored with it before I try anything else. 

I get the impression you are a dynamo doing so many different things concurrently. I like one at a time, though I often have more than one painting in process, waiting on one to dry, working on another.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> I get the impression you are a dynamo doing so many different things concurrently. I like one at a time, though I often have more than one painting in process, waiting on one to dry, working on another.


Dynamo? Me? Noooooooooooooooooo!! LOL!

But I get bored staying with the same medium all the time.. I like change. SO I might sketch one day.. and do a digital another. I do like learning new things.. so I try a lot of different styles. 

D <-- Embarrassed being called a dynamo.. LOL..


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

How about multi-talented then? I have not done much venturing beyond graphite and colored pencils. A few paintings, a few charcoal and a few oil pastel but on the whole..it's those main two mediums. I attempted digital art a few times but I don't have the focus or the drive for it. I have seen incredible pieces done digitally though and love to see a well done piece of art no matter WHAT the medium. 

The fact that you doing so many different types of art is to be commended!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you Chanda... That's kind of you


----------

